# new owner of an xd



## blwn99x (Dec 7, 2007)

i just got my xd 40 4" inch last weekend. unfortunately i havent been able to shoot it this week:smt022


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've got the same gun. You're gonna love it once you get it to the range! :smt023


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Todd said:


> I've got the same gun. You're gonna love it once you get it to the range! :smt023


Yep! Love mine! Shot it yesterday.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm renting a 9mm SC XD on Thur to see if I will be buying one or not.

My fullsize P99 is my fav gun. And, I like my compact P99 a lot. However, the backstrap on the P99c isn't quite long enough for me. All of the other subcompacts are about the same length in the backstrap - except the XDsc. It's a tiny bit longer, and doesn't require a pinky extension when I hold it.

I wanna shoot it and compare it head to head with my P(9c before I decide, however.


----------

